# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Φορητός πομποδέκτης KG-UV8D plus VHF/UHF.

## sotron1

Φορητός πομποδέκτης KG-UV8 Dplus Full Duplex δυο συχνοτήτων  εκπομπή σε μια μπάντα και ταυτόχρονη λήψη στην άλλη ( V-U ή U-V), 5 Watt στα VHF / 4 Watt στα UHF.KG-UV8D της Wouxun είναι εξοπλισμένος με νέα έγχρωμη οθόνη LCD οπίσθιου φωτισμού, που παρέχει ταυτόχρονη και ευανάγνωστη απεικόνιση των συχνοτήτων VHF/UHF καθώς και όλων των ρυθμίσεων λειτουργίας της συσκευής. Κ.Λ.ΠΚαινούργιο, αχρησιμοποίητο. Πωλείται μόνο χέρι με χέρι εντός Αττικής.Τηλ : 6955089364

----------

